# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 8AB22D78FD921C428E75AFF4CC2E9D02 [not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.ne, not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.rg
 > ]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 8AB22D78FD921C428E75AFF4CC2E9D02 
Размер в байтах: 15717296

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:16, в том числе:
 безопасные:10
 вредоносные:3
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## Эдуард Жуков

> Анализ карантина успешно завершен
> Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
> Краткая статистика:
> Общее количество файлов:16, в том числе:
>  безопасные:10
>  вредоносные:3
>  подозрительные:0
> В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
> Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК


Я в курсе про те файлы , которые признаны вредоносными. Я сам установил программу mipko employe, она следит за нажатиями клавишь, мне нужно знать что делают другие люди за моим компом, одного только опасаюсь , не отправляет ли эта прога данные куданибудь через инет, в KIS не удаётся что то запретить ей выход в инет.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Эдуард Жуков*, если бы она воровала информацию и передавала куда-то в сеть, то вердикт по ней был бы не такой. not-a-virus означает, что стоит обратить внимание на программу, так как ее действия могут быть нежелательными. В данном случае кейлоггер мог бы кто-то другой на компьютер без вашего ведома. Поэтому сообщать о наличие таких программ антивирус ИМХО должен.

----------

